# Veracruz, Mexico, habitat pics + scorpions



## John Bokma (Aug 21, 2005)

Vaejovis ssp (?) hiding






We found several of those snakes, either brown (like this one) or grey






Centruroides Vittatus (?) female (?)






C. Vittatus female (?, same as previous picture) plus overview of habitat






instar (?)






instar (?)

My best guess: both instars are 2nd C. Vittatus.






Vaejovis spp (?)






Vaejovis spp (?)

I guess that this is an adult of the Vaejovis of post:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=50158






Centruroides Vittatus (?) female (?)






habitat overview






Some cool lizard (juvenile ? blue spiny lizard ? )

ID or confirmation welcome   (including the snake and the lizard)

I try to blog on this amazing day tomorrow  :worship:


----------



## woodson (Aug 21, 2005)

So fantastic!
I never saw such scene.


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 21, 2005)

if thats a C.vitattus, or a Centruroides at all, its got a unique shape!!

nice finds John!


----------



## Michael (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi John Bokma,

your habitat pics are extremly great  

But these species on your pictures are 100% no Centruroides. I think they all are Vaejovis sp.   Very nice finds John


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 21, 2005)

Great pictures, as people have said thats a Vaejovid, not Centruroides.


----------



## Tityus (Aug 21, 2005)

Hoi John,

Je foto's zien er geweldig uit  :clap: erg netjes altijd zeer leuk om de dieren in hun natuurlijke habitat te kunnen zien


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2005)

it's a good thing Tityus used emoticons!

i love that lizard! i have no idea what it is but, being the jerk that i am, i definitly would have scooped it up and taken it home!

great pics john


----------



## John Bokma (Aug 21, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> Hi John Bokma,
> 
> your habitat pics are extremly great
> 
> But these species on your pictures are 100% no Centruroides. I think they all are Vaejovis sp.   Very nice finds John


Thanks.

And yes, I was very uncertain about the C. ID. I am very new to scorpions (well, different ones that is, I am quite ok with C. flavopictus and C. gracilis). 

Is there a good online resource that helps people like me to get at least the family right?  :wall: 

My next best guess would be: Vaejovis spinigerus

But if anyone know a good online resource how to ID Vaejovids, or someone who is a vaejovid expert...  :?


----------



## ink_scorpion (Aug 21, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> But these species on your pictures are 100% no Centruroides. I think they all are Vaejovis sp.   Very nice finds John


Good call, Michael. This was my first impression as well!

Beautiful habitat and scorp in habitat pictures none the less, John! Wish I had the opportunities you do!  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## John Bokma (Aug 22, 2005)

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> Wish I had the opportunities you do!  :clap:  :worship:


If you ever come to visit Mexico ... 

Anyway, we have plans to go back soon, nighttime, with UV


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 14, 2010)

been searching? 

this thread is 5 years old!  nice to see some pics of mexico tho!


----------



## Cowin8579 (Sep 14, 2010)

Great post, thank you for sharing!


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Sep 14, 2010)

i think the claimed c.vittaus are a vaejovis sp.


----------

